# LED light on LEXA S



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

So... I GOT A LEXA S CASE FROM NZXT!! however during motherboard installation, the main front blue LED is either fried or the wire is not... connected?

I've checked my Motherboard configuration and I;ve goteverything where it needs to be, HDD light works, the rest of the LEDs work, even internal LEDs are working...

How hard is it to fix these things? What are the steps I can take toward getting this thing to work.

(Also, the case is great! My idle temp it 19-21c. I'm guessing the five fans I have are to thank for that)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you verified polarity? LED's have a + and - which must be connected to the corresponding pin on the motherboard.

Aside from that, you can simply replace the LED if it is indeed faulty. You will need to do a bit of soldering to attach the wires.


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

Hm... maybe I could use a green LED? Blue + Green equals awesome

Thanks for the help


----------

